# Habanero Apricot Jelly



## the_rayway (Nov 24, 2013)

This is my replacement for 'red pepper jelly'. I have never tasted a pepper jelly that I liked before this. It's always a bit flabby on flavour, overly sweet, and no kick.

Then I found this recipe and had to make it:

1/3 c finely sliced, dried apricots
3/4 c white vinegar
1/4 c finely chopped red onion
1/4 c finely chopped, seeded red bell pepper
1/4 c finely chopped, seeded habanero pepper (I left the seeds in)
3 c white sugar
1 pouch powdered pectin

1) Combine apricots & vinegar in a ss saucepan, cover and let stand over night
2) Toss in onion, both pepper types, and powdered pectin (plus a dab of butter to reduce foaming if you like). And bring to a boil over high heat stirring constantly. Bring to a full rolling boil that you cannot stir down.
3) Dump sugar in and boil hard, stirring constantly for 1 minute.
4) Remove from heat and put hot jelly into hot jars.
5) Boiling water process them for 10 minutes.

Notes: 
1) For all of the vegetables, I tossed them into my food processor and whirled it till they were very finely minced.
2) I did not do the over night soak with the apricots, as they were ones I pulled from my apricot liqueur jar, so they were already fully re-hydrated.
3) You can substitute liquid pectin for the powdered, but make sure to follow the instructions for liquid pectin processing.

I love this stuff. Everyone who has tried it falls instantly in love. They beg me to make more and sell it to them. It's got one hell of a bite, sweetness that tames the heat a bit, and a lovely apricot aftertaste (for those who still have taste buds left). I've used it on brie and crackers, chicken on the BBQ, hot wings, and as a sandwich spread with pork, mustard, and all the fixings.

Enjoy!
Raelene


----------



## pjd (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe Raelene! I am going to have to try this one.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 24, 2013)

i think that would be good on bread cheese..for sure.


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 24, 2013)

Raelene I see a trend with you and heat. (November wine) 

Thanks I'm going to try this one. I love habanero jellies with cream cheese


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 24, 2013)

Nothing better during the Holidays than this or something similar served with a softened brick of Philly Cream Cheese and the spicy pepper jelly poured on top. Crackers on the side to dip in. Easy, quick low maintenance hors d'oeuvre for sure! Great recipe!


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 29, 2013)

Made this today and I have to say it's REALLY GOOD!!! Jarred some for presents but had some that didn't fit in jars to set and I haven't been able to stop eating it. Even my husband who "doesn't like hot" has been steady at it! (warning: it does have a bite, it's just that good!)
Totally recommend!! 
Thanks again Raelene for the share!


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 29, 2013)

I twisted this recipe few months ago, I used chipotle instead of habanero and it came great, still very hot...


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Kim! It's become a cupboard staple around here - and it _is_ totally addictive!

Fabiola - I'm going to have to give that a try for sure. I've been trying to figure out how to rig up my own smoker and make some chipotles for next summer, this would be a great way to 'test' them out! You know, just to make sure I like them


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 29, 2013)

Say what……. No need to roast your own, just head to the international food aisle at the super!


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 29, 2013)

Awww, taking away my fun  I really want to build a smoker!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 2, 2013)

Every couple years, I get a bumper crop of jalapenos and enjoy leaving them on the plant until they are red. Then I throw them on the smoker for a few hours to dry them out. There is nothing better than using chipotle chili powder freshly ground from peppers you've dried/smoked yourself. That, some bacon and leftover brisket makes a nice smokey base for chili. I will also use ibglowin's method though.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 2, 2013)

Raelene,
Your recipe is very similar to my Jalapeno pepper Jelly, looks great!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 2, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Raelene,
> Your recipe is very similar to my Jalapeno pepper Jelly, looks great!



Hey Tom, I was actually checking out your recipe last night. I'll have to give it a go next year when I'm rich with jalapenos 

Also, RegionRat's thread on fermenting is FANTASTIC. I'm already making a list...


----------

